

Editable WebGL Car with post processing effects - bhouston
https://clara.io/view/d3b82831-d56b-462f-b30c-500ea1c7f870/webgl

======
MayorOfMonkeys
Hmmm. Black canvas with the following in the console on Chrome OS:
[.WebGLRenderingContext]GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_FRAMEBUFFER_OPERATION : glClear:
framebuffer incomplete (clear)

